# I need some help....



## Bob Hubbard (May 8, 2006)

I need some help.

I hate doing this. I really do.  But, a couple recent events have forced me to this point.

As many of you are aware, I run a small web design and hosting company.  This is what I do. I don't have a "day job" as it were, this is it.
This allows me to run sites like MartialTalk and KenpoTalk without spending a fortune on hosting. Most months, everything is fine.  April however, and now May have been quite a different story.

*A client renting an expensive dedicated server jumped ship in mid-april on me. They decided not to let me know this, and I found out about it when I checked their server and found it empty.  Needless to say, they aren't paying for May, but I got stuck with all the charges.
*Two clients decided not to renew the domains I was hosting, and again decided not to tell me.
*Several other clients are more than 3 months late on their payments.

These happenings, combined with my costs going up, have put me in a world of hurt. The server situation alone cost me several hundred dollars. When people tell me they need an extra week, I give it to them. In some cases, it's cost me.

I hate having to ask for help, but this month and next are going to be very rough. I'm not asking for any handouts, donations or charity. There are others in worse situations than I who deserve that level of giving.

What I am asking is, if you need hosting for your school, your organization, your business, or just for kicks....if you need site work or graphic work....please, give me a shot.  Take out a banner ad on MartialTalk or Kenpotalk, or just become a Supporting Member.  Every bit will help get me through this rough time.

I've dedicated myself and my businesses to being the best when it comes to customer satisfaction. You can ask any of my clients about the quality of my work. Many of them are on this board now.

Like I said, I really hate asking for help here...but, I need some help to make it through this challenge. 
All support greatly appreciated.

Thank you.
Bob


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (May 8, 2006)

$3 sent.  Aint much, but you'll be able to afford postage for the "pay up or else" you sent to the server scumwads.


----------



## beau_safken (May 8, 2006)

How much for like a little space for pictures, files and the like?  Guess how much for a little room on an FTP server?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 8, 2006)

How much space do you need? I've got a number of different packages, plus a few I don't advertise.

I've got a 1GB space/10GB transfer unlisted package, $20/month.


----------



## beau_safken (May 8, 2006)

Don't worry about it Bob.  I'll just send ya 10 bucks, hope it helps


----------



## Makalakumu (May 8, 2006)

Hey Bob

I've been working on gathering materials for my school's website.  I'm not sure how much all of the video and text that I have will take, but I was initially thinking about going through Yahoo.  Lets chat.  My timeframe to make some decisions is sometime this summer.

John


----------



## bydand (May 8, 2006)

Sounds like a good time to see about a web site for the Brothers school.  I e-mailed you a bit of info.


----------



## Carol (May 9, 2006)

KenpoTalk membership will be coming your way soon.


----------



## terryl965 (May 9, 2006)

Bob you are hosting my new website correct?
If so do I owe and how much, I try not to be a deadbeat but it is in my family from the sixties.
Terry


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 9, 2006)

I'll be re-upping early, then.  I'll see if i can swing two years.  Time's is tight in my world, too; but, I should have a little to spread around.


----------



## bignick (May 9, 2006)

Waiting for the paperwork for my hosting/registration job...


----------



## CTKempo Todd (May 10, 2006)

Bob,
Just became a 2 year member..thanks for your hard work and dedication.


----------



## bignick (May 10, 2006)

See Bob...if you build it...they will come.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 10, 2006)

I just want to say, thank you -very- -very- much to everyone.  I really appreciate the support.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 10, 2006)

$15 / year is less then a magazine subscription, and MT beats magazines


----------



## terryl965 (May 10, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> $15 / year is less then a magazine subscription, and MT beats magazines


 
Now Andrew some of those magazine have that mail order to be a BB and they do put up a great fight for the first couple of seconds.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Terry


----------



## Andrew Green (May 10, 2006)

hmm...

So what you are saying is we should implemant a MT Black belt certification for a nice sized fee?


----------



## mrhnau (May 10, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> hmm...
> 
> So what you are saying is we should implemant a MT Black belt certification for a nice sized fee?



how about sokeship?

MrHnaudo - 1st soke


----------



## Rick Wade (May 10, 2006)

I just became a MT supporting member today and haven't left the site yet.  for all of you that aren't supporting members, you don't know what you are missing out on.  It really is the best deal out there.

V/R

Rick

PS I will take one of those sokeships.  Will I be soked then?


----------



## liuseongsystem (May 10, 2006)

i need to set up a website.

pardon, but im very computer illiterate.

could you direct me to the information about prices and such.

as well, i assume you aid in the construction of the site as well.

i am a wny'er and found this site through a search for groups in this area...

so we are neighbors of a kind.

be happy to help.


----------



## theletch1 (May 10, 2006)

Hey, Bob, I think this is actually the answer I was looking for in my thread about site building resources.  I'll talk to Sensei McCraw tonight at the dojo and see if he'd rather have someone that actually knows what they're doing do the website for our school.  It's gotta beat the $800 a month he pays for the yellow page ad.


----------



## terryl965 (May 10, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> hmm...
> 
> So what you are saying is we should implemant a MT Black belt certification for a nice sized fee?


 
Yea nothing to much you know $1000.00-$25000.00 should do the tick, what do you think?
Terry
I see the Bahama's in our future!!


----------



## Rick Wade (May 10, 2006)

liuseongsystem said:
			
		

> i need to set up a website.
> 
> pardon, but im very computer illiterate.
> 
> ...


 

Call Bob Hubbard the administrator of this site click on his profile and go to his site that has web design and it will tell you everthing you need to know.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 10, 2006)

liuseongsystem said:
			
		

> i need to set up a website.
> 
> pardon, but im very computer illiterate.
> 
> ...


Sir, much appreciated.  Please check your private messages, I'll be sending some information shortly. (http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/private.php)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 10, 2006)

I can usually be reached by phone 716-XXX-XXXX between 10am and 8pm Eastern Time (I'm in Buffalo NY  ), and am happy to call you as long as you're in the US or Canada. (My LD service doesn't include outside that area.)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 10, 2006)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> I just became a MT supporting member today and haven't left the site yet.  for all of you that aren't supporting members, you don't know what you are missing out on.  It really is the best deal out there.
> 
> V/R
> 
> ...


I think I posted my soke cert somewhere here......we joked about selling novelty certifications. Back burner for now, but, it's on the 'todo' list


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 10, 2006)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Hey, Bob, I think this is actually the answer I was looking for in my thread about site building resources.  I'll talk to Sensei McCraw tonight at the dojo and see if he'd rather have someone that actually knows what they're doing do the website for our school.  It's gotta beat the $800 a month he pays for the yellow page ad.


Jeff, 
  Let me know if I can be of assistance. I'd love to help out.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 10, 2006)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Hey, Bob, I think this is actually the answer I was looking for in my thread about site building resources.  I'll talk to Sensei McCraw tonight at the dojo and see if he'd rather have someone that actually knows what they're doing do the website for our school.  It's gotta beat the $800 a month he pays for the yellow page ad.



I always found a website did more then a yellow page ad with mine, best results for me seemed to be a small yellow page ad with the website listed.  A lot cheaper, gives a lot more info, and a lot more effective IMO.  Anyone that doesn't have a school website really should get one.


----------



## liuseongsystem (May 10, 2006)

thank you, i recieved the info and everyone's followup post helped as well.

i will be contacting you shortly....need to organize a few things first.

thanx.

ttt


----------



## bluemtn (May 15, 2006)

I'll definitely keep my eyes and ears open for anyone who needs something around here,  Bob.


----------



## theletch1 (May 16, 2006)

Bob, I finally got the chance to talk to McCraw Sensei about this last night.  He rattled off several web pages/sites that he has in mind to have you take a look taking care of.  Hope you two are able to get together on these things.  Let me know if I can be of assistance in any of this.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 25, 2006)

Well, things are looking up. I really appreciate the outpouring of support I've received. A great number of people have signed up as supporting members, a few new hosting and/or design jobs have come through as well which I am very grateful for as well.  There are still a few people who I'm waiting to hear back from, but it's looking like the worst is over. Thank you all.
:asian:


----------

